# Metastock - average volume within 1 standard deviation



## bassmann (1 June 2009)

Using Metastock I generally like to plot the 50 day Exp Mov Avg of volume, but in the current market its way too volitile for many stocks.

One way to reduce the volitiliy would be to take the average volume of the days within 1 standard deviation of the mean (i.e. 68 of days).

My attempts so far to code in Metastock is below, but the result doesn't look at I would expect (i.e. it's too similar to MA on its own).

Any ideas appreciated.

Bassmann...

ST:=Stdev(V,50);
MA:=Mov(V,50,E);

If(V<MA+ST AND V>MA-ST,MA,PREV);


----------



## Timmy (2 June 2009)

I'm a bit rusty on Metastock, but your equation looks right to me, in terms of what it is you want.

As an experiment, how does it look if you define the MA using a SMA instead of an EMA?


----------



## AMSH (4 June 2009)

Hey Bassmann,

Your current formula only has two outcomes: 
No 1 is "MA" which is the standard mov(V,50,e); 
No 2 is "PREV" which is essentially the same thing - a mov(V,50,e) but of a different period. 

There is no outcome that will display anything other than a 50 period EMA of the V (although the period or bar to which the EMA applies may be different).

Do you mean that you want to form an EMA using only those days where the volume falls within a range defined by the mean +/- 1 standard deviation? In other words, you want to exclude any days where the volume falls outside the range and then calculate an EMA on the remaining valid days?


----------

